# Old skool radios (pics)



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I found a link with some old Alpine, Eclipse, Clarion and Yamaha radios

CLICK LINK TO PICS


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

The bottom Alpine is a 5900 - which was a Sony unit inside. Sony made the first Alpine and Kenwood CD units. The big improvement of the 7902 and 5902 over the 7900 and 5900 were that they used DOUBLE - that's right, DOUBLE oversampling. 

The 7909 was largely based on the 7902 design, even though it was different in almost every respect. The 7902 is what started Alpine on the road to having the best sounding CD players. 

I have a couple of 7903/4 and 5903/4 in my garage...


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Actually the one at the bottom is an Alpine 5902.
This is an Alpine 5900











Thanks for the history lesson...good to know.. 

You should ebay those old Alpines you have if you're not using them.
I bet they'd fetch some decent cash.


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

Does thet 5902 use a CD cartridge? That's a pretty big opening.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

You're right, my bad. I forget that the 5902 differed in cosmetics from the 7902 (but later 59xx units shared design). 

The 5902 did not use a cartridge, it had a door that levered out of the way.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

A friend and I used a broken Sony and a broken Kenwood and made one good KDC9R 

My first CD was a 5900 feeding my 7374.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

Now HERE'S old skool for ya....










I can't remember how many of these I installed into common ground POS 70's cars back in my BBy days....


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Oldskool Denon Goodwill find  It was new-in-styrafoam! It's got an AUX input, so I should be able to rock an Ipod with it!


----------



## meracus (Apr 11, 2009)

any pics from the old pioneer component , looking dor one myself


----------



## CAPO (Apr 12, 2008)

hey does anyone no anything about refurbishing the Head Unit and Making it capable to Play Burned Discs I have that same one thread starter posted. But it sits in garage because It wont play burned discs


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Some old-school Disc HU's...

Kenwood KDC-93R
Sony CDX-R88 (2 shown)
Sony CDX-R7 (2 shown)
Pioneer CDX-P1 (2 shown)
Pioneer DEH-55
Sony CDX-5 (2 shown)
Alpine 7901
Alpine 7802


----------



## acer4ever (Jan 29, 2011)

couchflambeau said:


> Now HERE'S old skool for ya....
> 
> "*PIONEER KE1818*"
> 
> I can't remember how many of these I installed into common ground POS 70's cars back in my BBy days....



I'm sorry this is a very old post but I'm needing some help with this one,
I'll PM you.


----------

